
Introducing FB's Canvas - artur_makly
https://www.facebook.com/business/news/introducing-canvas
======
artur_makly
"But the website that opens after someone clicks on an ad is often slow to
load and not always optimized for mobile, creating a disjointed and
frustrating experience for people. And website pages are only growing in file
size. In 2015, the average website page was three times bigger than it was in
2011,1 and slow load times are a top reason people abandon a website."

translates to : "Let's keep the traffic on FB ..shall we?"

------
artur_makly
Well at least it doesnt cost more than their regular ads.

How To Create a Canvas:
[https://www.facebook.com/business/help/1659484897658040](https://www.facebook.com/business/help/1659484897658040)

